# Download new mobile app???



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

This is probably a dumb question, but here goes. I haven't received my Model S Plaid yet but do have Version 3.10.14 Mobile App downloaded onto my phone. I am trying to download the newest version of the App but is says, "No Products Found". Do I need to have the vehicle before I can download the App or ????


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

If you have android, the new version hasn’t been released for that platform yet.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

KnightRiderKitt said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but here goes. I haven't received my Model S Plaid yet but do have Version 3.10.14 Mobile App downloaded onto my phone. I am trying to download the newest version of the App but is says, "No Products Found". Do I need to have the vehicle before I can download the App or ????


The app would be updated from your phones App Store, not from within the app.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

Good to know. I do have an android setup. I'll keep an eye out for it in the App Store Thanks for your inputs, guys. It is appreciated.

So, I am guessing I won't see much in the app. until I get the vehicle? It would be nice to start learning how thing work with it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

KnightRiderKitt said:


> Good to know. I do have an android setup. I'll keep an eye out for it in the App Store Thanks for your inputs, guys. It is appreciated.
> 
> So, I am guessing I won't see much in the app. until I get the vehicle? It would be nice to start learning how thing work with it.


Yeah, nothing to do with the app unless your account/email is assigned to a vehicle. If you know anyone that owns a Tesla you can ask them to add your account to their vehicle. It'd then show up in your app and would be identical to how your vehicle would show up (assuming the same model). Only thing that'd be missing is the "Upgrades" option, which is essentially just the online shop and a list of vehicle upgrades (FSD/connectivity subscriptions, and acceleration boost and FSD purchase).


----------



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks, that's what I wanted to know.


----------

